# tiki sticks



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

anybody ever use them. how do you hook them. what colors do you like? are they different then a sluggo.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

They are like a senko but not as soft. Texas rig or wacky rig them.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Don't like them as much as the original...or Yum Dingers for that matter. They do have some unique colors though.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I dont like the for 4 main reason, colors aren't good, texture is off a little, shape isn't as good and the price. I fi had a choice i'd probably go with tricksticks or yum dingers, which are essentiall the same thing, dingers are more expensive


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

The yomamoto senkos are hard to beat, pricey though. But I seem to catch more on them than anything else like em. They are so soft and must taste great(to fish). Yes I am still talking about senkos.


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

what are tiki sticks? and who sells them? and i dont think there anything can beat yomamoto senkos they have good colors, good actions (especially for waky worm style) but i just wish they were cheaper.


----------



## johnny fish (Feb 20, 2005)

I have used tiki stiks for about 2 years now and have done fairly well with them wacky and carolina rigged in pumpkinseed and also swirled mulberry. I have also used senko's and have done equally as well with them. All i can suggest is buy 1 pack and try them if you like them and they produce for you great if not your out $3.00


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

When i was on flordia, last april. I was using these and was doing great on the bass. But i was fishing a pond that gets little pressure.


----------



## zac (Aug 1, 2006)

i picked up 27 packs at walmart for 50 cents


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

zac said:


> i picked up 27 packs at walmart for 50 cents



A piece???????


----------



## kingfisher88 (Jun 16, 2005)

Looks like I'll be going to Wal-Mart tomorrow.


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

I like the Tiki Sticks. i like them better than the yum dingers as far as action in the water. I like the yum colors better. I have yet to find anything that works as good as the orginal Senko but The tikis are very close.


----------

